
New Google Pixel 4: it’s time to find out about the smartphones’ cost - inoplanium
https://reportagram.net/news/1278-new-google-pixel-4-and-pixel-4-xl-its-time-to-find-out-about-the-smartphones-cost.html
======
inoplanium
Google will embed several modules in Pixel 4 and 4 XL, in addition to the
front camera. The company called this system Soli – it can scan a person’s
face and determine hand movements.

